# Any Kato GS-4 / Morning Daylight?



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

The talk of N scale recently has been the Kato GS-4 and Morning Daylight passenger cars. I bought them all, as did nearly everyone I've met at an N scale club I've been visiting. I was wondering who among the N scalers here bought them also.


----------

